# Concaténation de variables



## sigmanet15 (26 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis en train de développer une application pour le iPhone avec le SDK d'Apple. Je suis donc plongé dans l'objective-C depuis trois semaine. Mais je suis en ce moment sur une impasse qui me semble pourtant facile...

J'ai une boucle for qui parcourt le nombre d'enregistrements d'un NSMutableArray et je voudrais afficher tous ces enregistrements dans des labels nommés "lblNote0, lblNote1" etc ...
Je voudrais donc concaténer la variable de boucle avec la nom de la variable. Mais je n'y arrive pas. Est-ce que qqun pourrait me venir en aide ?

Voici le code:

for(int i = 0; i< intCompteur; i++)
{
   strNoteEnCours = [self fctRetournerNote:i Liste:tblBranche];
   lblNote i .text = strNoteEnCours;
}

Le problème vient donc vers le "lblNote i ", j'aimerai faire une seule variable avec ces deux.

Merci à tous pour vos réponses,

Salutations,
Jonat


----------



## ntx (26 Mai 2008)

Concatener des NSString ? c'est ici.


----------



## tatouille (26 Mai 2008)

houais mais ton truc ca reste crade oo-programming tu connais?

IHMO:rateau:


----------



## sigmanet15 (27 Mai 2008)

Non ce n'est pas des strings que je veux concaténer ! Mais bien deux variables.
Ou alors je peux passer par un string mais je ne vois pas comment !

Qqun peut-il m'aider ?!


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Mai 2008)

sigmanet15 a dit:


> Non ce n'est pas des strings que je veux concaténer ! Mais bien deux variables.
> Ou alors je peux passer par un string mais je ne vois pas comment !
> 
> Qqun peut-il m'aider ?!


j'viens de comprendre ce que tu veux faire je crois  tu veux "concaténer" (j'pense que ça s'utilise que pour des chaînes de caractères) lblNote et la valeur de i et utiliser ce résultat comme nom de variable c'est ça ?

Arrête. Tu te fais du mal. C'pas bien.

Les tableaux tu connais forcément non ?

Puis t'as besoin de manger de ça je crois :
http://developer.apple.com/document...lasses/NSArray_Class/Reference/Reference.html


----------



## sigmanet15 (27 Mai 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> j'viens de comprendre ce que tu veux faire je crois  tu veux "concaténer" (j'pense que ça s'utilise que pour des chaînes de caractères) lblNote et la valeur de i et utiliser ce résultat comme nom de variable c'est ça ?
> 
> Arrête. Tu te fais du mal. C'pas bien.
> 
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse !

Oui je connais les tableaux. Mais je ne vois pas vraiment comment faire. Je vais peut-être expliquer plus en détails:
J'ai des NSMutableArray qui contiennent des notes. Et j'aimerai afficher ces notes dans des labels différents à l'aide d'une boucle for.

Donc tu me conseillerais de faire un tableau de label !? C'est possible ça ?
Etant nouveau, je ne sais pas encore comment faire ce genre de truc !

Merci encore pour ton aide,
Jonat


----------



## tatouille (27 Mai 2008)

sigmanet15 a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse !
> 
> Oui je connais les tableaux. Mais je ne vois pas vraiment comment faire. Je vais peut-être expliquer plus en détails:
> J'ai des NSMutableArray qui contiennent des notes. Et j'aimerai afficher ces notes dans des labels différents à l'aide d'une boucle for.
> ...



oui une collection d'objets


----------



## ntx (27 Mai 2008)

sigmanet15 a dit:


> Donc tu me conseillerais de faire un tableau de label !? C'est possible ça ?
> Etant nouveau, je ne sais pas encore comment faire ce genre de truc !


En conteneur, en l'occurrence ton NSMutableArray, peut contenir n'importe quel type d'objet, et tu peux même mettre dans un conteneur des objets de types différents.
Mais en C tu peux aussi faire des tableaux de chaînes de caractères voir des tableaux de void* et y mettre n'importe quel pointeur, je vois mal où est ton incompréhension ? Bien sûr avant de faire de l'Obj-C, tu t'es intéressé au C ...


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Mai 2008)

ntx a dit:


> En conteneur, en l'occurrence ton NSMutableArray, peut contenir n'importe quel type d'objet, et tu peux même mettre dans un conteneur des objets de types différents.
> Mais en C tu peux aussi faire des tableaux de chaînes de caractères voir des tableaux de void* et y mettre n'importe quel pointeur, je vois mal où est ton incompréhension ? Bien sûr avant de faire de l'Obj-C, tu t'es intéressé au C ...


void* powaaaa (pour le C et le C++ du moins, 'connais pas Obj-C).


----------



## sigmanet15 (28 Mai 2008)

ntx a dit:


> En conteneur, en l'occurrence ton NSMutableArray, peut contenir n'importe quel type d'objet, et tu peux même mettre dans un conteneur des objets de types différents.
> Mais en C tu peux aussi faire des tableaux de chaînes de caractères voir des tableaux de void* et y mettre n'importe quel pointeur, je vois mal où est ton incompréhension ? Bien sûr avant de faire de l'Obj-C, tu t'es intéressé au C ...



Oui j'ai des bases en C mais elles sont apparament insuffisantes !
Par contre j'ai trouvé une autre solution pour mon problème. Mais c'est pas super ! Bref, t'en pis! ^^

Merci à tous,
Jonat


----------

